
Anthony Levandowski is back with a new self-driving startup, called Kache.ai - olivercameron
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/02/anthony-levandowski-is-back-with-a-new-self-driving-startup-called-kache-ai/
======
mc32
I wish him luck and better judgement this time 'round. I'm sure he's a
talented guy and will add value to whoever has hired him. It'd be a shame if
his talent went to waste.

------
fillskills
I almost read it as ‘self-serving’ startup

~~~
confluence
Aren't they all?

------
loosky
_“We need to think through the strategy, to take all the shortcuts we can
find,” he said in one text message. And in another, “I just see this as a race
and we need to win, second place is first looser [sic].”_

I wish him the best, and hope he takes safety a bit more seriously this time
around.

[0] [https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/20/17144090/uber-car-
acciden...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/20/17144090/uber-car-accident-
arizona-safety-anthony-levandowski-waymo)

------
majestik
Is it “Kache” because Levandowski still has a cache of trade secrets from
Waymo to use here illegally?

Or Kache like “I need some cash” because Waymo sued him out of the Uber job
and now he’s broke?

Ohh Kache like the Chinese word for truck. Got it.

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here. Even if you have a point, the snark does more
damage.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

